# Here's the less fortunate sheltie



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

This sheltie was also turned in with Daisy. He was in worse condition and we couldn't save even the tail. He has a severe staph infection and is HW positive. Sheltie Rescue in Bartlett TN has agreed to take him and nurse him back to health. They save he is only 4 or 5 yrs. old but his condition makes him appear much older. They are both sweet and happy to be safe.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

poor guy, staph is not good. i hope they find a good antibiotic to put him on so he can get better. he still has a sweet face, he will be a great dog when he recovers and starts getting his hair again (worked out perfect this will be a nice cool summer for him)


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> poor guy, staph is not good. i hope they find a good antibiotic to put him on so he can get better. he still has a sweet face, he will be a great dog when he recovers and starts getting his hair again (worked out perfect this will be a nice cool summer for him)[/B]


They better be good antibiotics.........They cost $1.50 per pill and I have 40 of them. It is antirobe caps 75/mg. I also have to bathe him in chlorhexiderm shampoo every other day. I will have to post an after pic when his hair grows back in.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little thing







.I hope he gets well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG, but he has a really sweet face. He looks like a puppy. How can people let their dogs get to a point where they have all sorts of infections. I just don't get it.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a sweet little guy. He's lucky to have found you.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, poor baby, what a cutie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahhhh even with the hair shaved... what a darlin face! 
How long since the treatment for the heartworm? Past that crucial month period? I know Naddie was heartworm positive when rescued from the shelter. Thank God she tolerated the treatment well and follow-up testing showed she is all clear! 
pray this little boy does well with all his problems!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> ahhhh even with the hair shaved... what a darlin face!
> How long since the treatment for the heartworm? Past that crucial month period? I know Naddie was heartworm positive when rescued from the shelter. Thank God she tolerated the treatment well and follow-up testing showed she is all clear!
> pray this little boy does well with all his problems!![/B]


He hasn't started him treatment yet. We did a blood panel yesterday and are waiting for the results. I just went out to check on him and he was bleeding again on his back. His skin is just cracked everywhere. I hope the antibiotics get a hold of the staph infection soon.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

it's so sad someone allowed him to get that bad.









it's wonderful you're taking such good care of him. i hope he gets well soon.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That Sheltie is lucky to have found someone who cares . I hope that lovely dog heals quickly .Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote: "He hasn't started him treatment yet. We did a blood panel yesterday and are waiting for the results. I just went out to check on him and he was bleeding again on his back. His skin is just cracked everywhere. I hope the antibiotics get a hold of the staph infection soon." End quote

Ahhh poor poor boy. even though he still has the problem it must have felt sooooo much better to get all that matted hair off! the "air' at it might help the healing too.
Wonder if a shampoo like Maleseb ( anti-bacterial/anti-fungal) would help? Missy had a couple of staph infections and that stuff really worked wonders. Of course hers was caught pretty early so that likely made a difference too. We had used another type at first but it seemed too "strong" in fact I had to wash off immediately as it really seemed to "burn" her. 
The Malaseb was very very gentle yet really "attacked" bacteria quickly and I could tell the way she acted it seemed to 'soothe' her. I alternated with an oatmeal soak too.

Hope the blood panel shows all else is Ok so the heartworm treatment cna get done and over with . In naddie's case due to transpot she was treated "backwards"... with the Ivermectin first ( for eht egg or microfilia (sp?)stage then when she got up here the adults were killed off with the shots of Imidicide. When we got her and took her and her records to our vet she was concerned about the protocol so she retested and sure enough there were still loads of the microfilia so she had to have another treatment with the ivermectin.
Then in dec we tested to be sure they all including the adults were gone and thank goodness they were!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

It is my sincere prayer that this beautiful little animal will get over his infection, his hair will grow back and he will look like the other beautiful Sheltie. But even in his current condition, my heart goes out to him and my love wraps around him like angel's wings. May he soon return to his rightful regal glory. Thank you for loving him and giving him the care he needs, craves and deserves. God bless you.

Woofsmommie, aka Samsonsmom aka Carolyn


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Poor guy....he does look like such a sweetheart! I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Quote: "He hasn't started him treatment yet. We did a blood panel yesterday and are waiting for the results. I just went out to check on him and he was bleeding again on his back. His skin is just cracked everywhere. I hope the antibiotics get a hold of the staph infection soon." End quote
> 
> Ahhh poor poor boy. even though he still has the problem it must have felt sooooo much better to get all that matted hair off! the "air' at it might help the healing too.
> Wonder if a shampoo like Maleseb ( anti-bacterial/anti-fungal) would help? Missy had a couple of staph infections and that stuff really worked wonders. Of course hers was caught pretty early so that likely made a difference too. We had used another type at first but it seemed too "strong" in fact I had to wash off immediately as it really seemed to "burn" her.
> ...


I am bathing him in a chorohexiderm shampoo every other day. I got his blood panel back today and it wasn't too bad. There were a few highs and lows but nothing severe. I left the girl at the vet today to get spayed. She was having a discharge and the vet feared it might be pyometra. He is lonely without her tonight.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I agree...even with his fur shaved he is beautiful.....I would sure love to get ahold of the people who let him get that way!!

marie & Pacino


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank God he is now with you...I pray that he gets better quickly and that he does not have too much pain. Poor little boy. He is beautiful though even without his hair.


----------

